# Article on current problems with surrogacy law



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi guys

Having just responded to the thread on international surrogacy, I thought some of you might be interested to read my article which was in this week's Bionews which mentions this (and other issues). I will keep you posted as to whether we can persuade the powers that be.....

http://www.bionews.org.uk/commentary.lasso?storyid=3815

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent article Natalie  

Keep us posted 

Jo
x x


----------

